# Super excited! The farm-oak apple farm- where i purchased a few of my kids finally was able to LA their does



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

So I bought a few kids from oak apple farm the last two years. Well this year oak apple farm was finally able to LA the does. Let me tell you ...they did awesome!

Oak apple all be charming- cream/moonspoted buck i purchased this year..out of Oak apple Mika and by Old mountain farm all over it. Mika scored VVEE 90!
My buckskin and white doe. oak apple danae: who is out of oak apple calypso and by old mountain farm contender. Calypso scored VEEE 91!
My sweet little cou clair doeling-Oak apple Anne Quinn. she is out of Old mountain farm Julia quinn and by Oak apple Chantwell(danae: dams sibling). She scored VEEV 88 as a two year old.

I also just recently purchased a black doe-oak apple pangaroo. she is out of Oak apple tara and by old mountain farm contender. she scored a AVVV 80 as a two year old. Not great but it looks like the line is a bit slow to mature.
So just had to share the great news! They even had two of their own home bred does score a 92 !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Those are fantastic scores!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oww that's great!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

